# Light?



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it possible to make a light out of a normal florecent light fixture and then just replace the bulb? Has anyone done this?


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

As long as the ballast in the fixture is enough to ignite the bulbs you put in it, there isn't a reason I know which would cause it not work.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks and what wattage would you recomend for a 10 gallon?


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

shouldn't have to worry about wattage to much. if ur not planting get a lower watt bulb...say around 10w i would guess. the lower the wattage , the less money it costs to run.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

With common store bought flourscent lights, those not intended for aquarium use, the reflecters are made to spread the light in a wider pattern to light up a room. Unlike aquarium reflectors, which are made to spread the light down. Though, for a 10 gallon tank, this will probably not be a big factor.

Also, if I remember correctly, you need to replace the ballasts, since they are not made for humid areas, such as being placed directly above a tank. Though if you suspend the light higher, it may be feasible. But for a 10 gallon tank, it doesn't really make sense to suspend a light.

Another thing to worry about is the bulb replacement. If I remember correctly, the bulbs used for homes do not offer the correct spectrum, required to grow plants. Plus the lights produce a more yellowing effect, which you may or may not like. Therefore, if you did find a light suitable, make sure the bulbs can be replaced with aquarium bulbs. Unless you do not intend to grow plants and do not mind the yellowing effect, then this should not be a factor as well.


----------

